# Acoustic Guitar Preamp/Tuner not working...



## Atomshipped (Dec 22, 2011)

Hello everyone. Recently I've been having problems with the preamp and tuner in my acoustic/electric Ibanez AEG10E. 

First, the tuner. It's a great thing to have but hasn't been working correctly. It seems to not respond to certain strings or frequencies. For example, if I'm tuned to EADGBE, it only works consistantly on the E strings and the A strings. It sometimes works on the D and B strings, and never works on the B string. It's also taking longer to respond when I'm tuning the guitar and it seems to be getting confused between notes. 

Second, the preamp (or pickup, I don't know). It also used to work perfectly but now it obviously doesn't. No matter how I set the EQ, the only way I can get any sound out of it is if I turn the volume all the way up and record something then duplicate the track a few times. It only seems to pick up the low E string, and it does so extremely quietly. I've tried plugging directly into the computer and into my Line 6 Spider III then into the computer and nothing's worked.

The only thing I've done to try and fix these issues is replacing the battery. In all the time I've had the guitar, the battery's never needed to be changed. I don't recall ever dropping the guitar or anything and the problems started happening after I didn't play the guitar for a few days. Any ideas on what's wrong and if/how I can fix it myself?


----------



## Atomshipped (Dec 24, 2011)

Bump, really need help..


----------



## Explorer (Dec 24, 2011)

Your tuner *and* your preamp working inconsistently simultaneously seems unlikely. I suspect that the signal from your undersaddle pickup isn't getting well to either.

A lot of the time, modern acoustic preamps will have a mini jack, into which the piezo element will plug. Unfortunately, I think yours will require you to take the preamp part out, take the back off, and then reseat the two-pin connector for the piezo pickup. 

You can easily get a hex wrench/Allen key which will properly fit the heads of the bolts holding that preamp in the body. Take out the battery first, remove the unit, and then take off the back. There's a long connector at one end, with a little connector just to the side. 

I hope that works, because you're not describing the "dying preamp" which happened with a batch of Fishman/Ibanez SST preamps a few years ago. That required actually replacing the preamp. If reseating the connector doesn't work, that might be the way to go. 

Hopefully you're the original owner, because that part should be covered by a warranty. If not, though, the part number for the replacement kit is 5AEQ31F. (You can buy it directly from Ibanez using the part number, but might get a better price through an Ibanez dealer.) You'll have to swap the piezo as well, as the connector is different, but it's a simple install

Good luck!


----------



## Atomshipped (Dec 24, 2011)

Thank you, that helps a lot! I'll try to fix it; hopefully that will work. I am the original owner (bought it new from Guitar Center) but I don't know how long the warranty lasts. And if all else fails, the replacement part kit was a great suggestion. Once again, thanks; I really appreciate it.


----------

